# Hazard Communicationكورس تدريبي كامل ومجاني مع الاختبار



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

*Hazard Communication*​

*Course Menu​​*​



*فقط اضغط*​


​​​​*Introductionهنا*​

*Labelingوهنا*​


*وهناMSDSs*​ 

*وهناPhysical Hazards*​ 

*Health Hazardsوهنا*​ 

*Protectiveوهنا Measuresوهنا*​ 

*وهناCourse Test*​ 

*Return to OSHA Training*​ 
​*مع الاماني الطيبة*​​​


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (12 مارس 2010)

Thankssssssssssssss my friend


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 مارس 2010)

مجهود ممتاز
مشـــكـور أخ أحمد


----------



## ja'far abu shaikha (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذه العرض.


----------



## عمروصلاح (13 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم - موضوع جميل


----------



## husscorps (14 مارس 2010)

thanks a lot & good luck


----------



## فطيم البيئة (17 مارس 2010)

بصراحة الموضوع ممتاز للغاية 
ومشكور على الجهد الطيب :77:


----------



## MYEMALS76 (19 مارس 2010)

*مجهود ممتاز
مشـــكـور أخ أحمد*​


----------



## safa aldin (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## HMZ8888 (21 مارس 2010)

رائع جدا.........جزيت خيرا


----------



## mohamedgad (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------

